# Post pictures of food you like



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:banana


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

This thread is making me ridiculously happy already. Maybe I'll stick around SAS after all.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## mapthesoul (Nov 2, 2010)

Gahhh, I could really eat some tocino right now.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Yep, I'm a junk food junkie!


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

Thai Green Curry - I make an awesome one of these.









Chicken Tikki Masala









Chilli Beef Burritos, i'm so healthy xD


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

Fried Tofu


----------



## SADgirl (Apr 14, 2010)

Guacamole


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Childish? Maybe, but I'd be content with this:


----------



## AnticipatingSerendipity (Jul 6, 2011)

You know you're from Liverpool when you know what I mean when I say 'Bowl of Scouse'. Nicest thing ever


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I;m hungery now thanks


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Enchiladas!


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

I love this thread :mushy


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Well I'm starting a diet tomorrow, so why not. :b








Miracle Fudge Cake

























just to show a few


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

**** yeah @ this thread.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

avocado milkshake :yay


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

Gahh. I'm without good food in my fridge and now I'm reminded of it. Damn you thread, and to hell to you too curiosity!
()


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

dorayaki


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

omaigawd, I just had one of these. SO GOOD.




























also, pancakes.


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

skygazer said:


>


I have no idea what that is, but I want it so much.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

Godless1 said:


> I have no idea what that is, but I want it so much.


It's Strawberry Dorayaki. A sponge-cake-pancake-sandwich with strawberry mousse and fruit filling. I think the one in the picture also has red bean and mochi added in the filling. 

more strawberry delights...


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

I want it all! Well, I guess I won't eat the dancing moogle.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

Perkins said:


>


OMG they don't have that in my country...IT LOOKS SO GOOD *drools*


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Lobster ravioli :boogie


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Chocolate-covered graham crackers :nw


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> Chocolate-covered graham crackers :nw


  ....:mushy


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

opcorn










:yes :boogie


----------

